# Sentra Altezzas



## FatBoy4 (May 12, 2002)

I am thinking of getting the Altezzas from Matrix Racing.

I have a b14 Black Nissan Sentra

Here are the choices for the poll.

1. Hyper Black Altezzas
2. Just Plain Altezzas
3. No Altezzas


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

No Altezzas! But don't put any whack-o blue bulbs in them either... just orange or red, please.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

WUT hyper Black Alteezas are U talking about?? The only ones Ive seen are Liu's and those arent on the market....


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

*look...*

i think u should slap on the SE-L tails... they're clean and simply look good! of course im a bit partial since i have them


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

U just betta make sure I dont ever run into your car cuz Ill be walking away with new SE-L tails....lol


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey,
You could always take an altezza and remove the clear plastic cover and paint the 'chromeish' housing any color you like and place it on the car like that (say match it to your body, or paint it black. Leave off the clear plastic.

Seth


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

sethwas said:


> *Hey,
> You could always take an altezza and remove the clear plastic cover and paint the 'chromeish' housing any color you like and place it on the car like that (say match it to your body, or paint it black. Leave off the clear plastic.
> 
> Seth *



This is wut Im gonna do.......^^^^

or U can spray tint the outside of the light--like a smoke or a transparent red....


----------



## FatBoy4 (May 12, 2002)

You can goto this site and See the "Hyper" black

Hyper Black Altezzas


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

those are gunmetal.

not hyper black.


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

wouldnt it be cool if they were actually that color shown. i got yeat another altezza idea what if they had brushed aluminum housing? then they wouldn't be so"LOOK AT ME!!"


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

> U just betta make sure I dont ever run into your car cuz Ill be walking away with new SE-L tails....lol



LOL... i better cement them to my chasis!


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

I wish they would actually have come out with a Hyper Black--I would have bought those....


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

what do you mean by that mp?


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

yeah u can always paint them. I wish we had the LED ring altezzas like the maxima then i wouldn't have to try to figure out how to make wire a LED ring up to them


----------

